# طقس القداس القبطى الارثوذكسى



## +إيرينى+ (7 نوفمبر 2014)

*أعرف ثلاثة قداسات (تخص الكنيسة القبطية الارثوذكسية)

القداس الباسيلى 
نسبة للقديس باسيليوس

القداس الغريغورى 
نسبة للقديس غريغوريوس

القداس الكيرلسى 
نسبة للقديس كيرلس


هذه الثلاثة نُسِبَت لثلاثة قديسين 

و السؤال : هل كان يوجد قداس إلهى فى عهد الرسل ؟

و لكى أكون أكثر وضوح

لماذا لا يوجد قداس مرقسى نسبة للرسول مرقس ؟

أو قداس بطرسى نسبة للرسول بطرس ؟​*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (7 نوفمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أعرف ثلاثة قداسات (تخص الكنيسة القبطية الارثوذكسية)
> 
> القداس الباسيلى
> نسبة للقديس باسيليوس
> ...


*تصحيح المعلومة القداس الكيرلسى هو قداس ما مرقس الرسول ولكن اضاف عليه القديس كيرلس لذلك نسب له*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (7 نوفمبر 2014)

* 	وضع  	القديس مار  	مرقس قداسًا صلي به وسلمه  	للقديس  	إنيانوس ليصلي به من بعده مع القسوس الثلاثة الذين رسمهم معه.*

* 	وقد وضع  	هذا القداس باللغة اليونانية، ثم ترجم إلي القبطية.*

* 	وهو من أقدم القداسات التي  	وضعت في الكنيسة، وعنه أخذت القداسات الثلاثة المستعملة الآن في الكنيسة.  	ويمتاز بغزارة مادته.*

* 	و بقي القداس يلقن شفاهًا إلي سنة 330م حين  	دونه  	البابا أثناسيوس الرسولي (20) وسلمه  	للقديس افرومنتيوس  	Saint Frumentius أول أساقفة 	أثيوبيا.*

* 	وقد أضاف عليه  	البابا كيرلس الكبير (24)  إضافات كثيرة ودونه في وضعه الجديد،  	فنسب إليه، وصار من ذلك الحين إلي الآن يعرف باسم  	القداس الكيرلسي.*

* 	و يقول قاموس اكسفورد (1) إنه [في سنة 1928  	اكتشفت قصاصات من القداس في بردي استراسبورج ترجع إلي القرنين الرابع والخامس  	في الطقس القبطي، مكتوب عليها القداس القبطي للقديس مرقس أو للقديس كيرلس.  	وصيغة أخري منه باللغة الأثيوبية..*

* 	  	وتوجد ثلاثة مخطوطات في الفاتيكان لهذا القداس وهي:*

*The  	Cod. Rossanensis (Vat. Gr 1970, saec XIII).*

*The  	Rotulus Vaticanus (Vat. Gr. 2281, Saec XIII).*

*The  	Rotulus Messanensis (Cod. Mes. Gr. 177, saec XIII).*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 نوفمبر 2014)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *تصحيح المعلومة القداس الكيرلسى هو قداس ما مرقس الرسول ولكن اضاف عليه القديس كيرلس لذلك نسب له*



*و كان بنفس هذه الطقوس ؟

لو عندك لينك لكتاب فيه تاريخ و تطور القداس : يبقى ياريت تشاركه هنا فى المنتدى 
​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 نوفمبر 2014)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> * 	وضع  	القديس مار  	مرقس قداسًا صلي به وسلمه  	للقديس  	إنيانوس ليصلي به من بعده مع القسوس الثلاثة الذين رسمهم معه.*
> 
> * 	وقد وضع  	هذا القداس باللغة اليونانية، ثم ترجم إلي القبطية.*
> 
> ...



*معلش ما كنتش شفت المشاركة ديه 

بس ممكن لينك المعلومة 

​*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (7 نوفمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *و كان بنفس هذه الطقوس ؟
> 
> لو عندك لينك لكتاب فيه تاريخ و تطور القداس : يبقى ياريت تشاركه هنا فى المنتدى
> ​*


*
لا اعتقد انه كان بنفس الطقس لان الطقس متغير ومتطور عبر العصور 
هاحاول اشوف واقولك علي كتاب
ولكن كان بنفس المضمون في الصلاه ولكنه تطور عما كان عليه*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 نوفمبر 2014)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *
> لا اعتقد انه كان بنفس الطقس لان الطقس متغير ومتطور عبر العصور
> هاحاول اشوف واقولك علي كتاب
> ولكن كان بنفس المضمون في الصلاه ولكنه تطور عما كان عليه*



*فكرة الشورية و البخور و فكرة الدوران حول المذبح 

هذه ما تهمنى 
​*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (7 نوفمبر 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]الطقس الديني
*​​ *[FONT=&quot]هو مجموعة أفعال وتصرفات رمزية يستخدم فيها الإنسان جسده (عن طريق حركات معينة أو إرتداء زي معين أو ترديد كلمات معينة) لكي يُجسد أفكاره ومفاهيمه الدينية، ويُعبر عن علاقته بالقوى الفائقة التي يعبدها، مع الوقت يصير الطقس نمطًا سلوكيًا وجزءًا اصليلآ من العبادة الدينية، فمن خلال الطقس الديني يعيد الإنسان إحياء وتعيين تجربة مقدسة هي تجربة/خبرة تفاعله/تلاقيه مع الله

[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]من هنا فالطقس الديني يحتوى على أمرين: الرمزية والسلوك الإجتماعي.  والطقس الديني الجماعي (مثل ليتورجيا القداس في الكنيسة القبطية) يعزز من الإحساس بالشركة والوحدة داخل الجماعة، فالأفراد يقومون بعمل واحد معًا، وبالتالي فهو يعبر بصورة حية عن مفهوم الكنيسة ووحدتها.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]والطقس الديني في أساسه ليس غاية لذاته بل وسيلة للتعبير عن الغاية: العلاقة مع الله/ الإيمان؛ وينفصل الطقس عن تلك الغاية، حينما تتحول الممارسة الدينية إلى غاية في ذاتها.[/FONT]*
* 
* *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]الطقس في الكنيسة القبطية[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]تعتبر الكنيسة القبطية أن الطقس هو إمتداد لطقس العهد القديم، كما أنه وسيلة عملية للشعب الذي يشترك في العبادة كوحدة واحدة ليحيا الإيمان ويعبر عنه. وكل تفصيلة من تفصيلات الطقس تعبر عن الإيمان.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot][لكل حركة في الطقس القداس في كنيستنا المقدسة ذات الايمان المستقيم والتسليم الرسولي معاني روحية عالية غاية في السمو والروحانية وإن غابت عن الكثيرين، فالطقوس هي قوالب مصبوب فيها معاني روحية وعقيدية يتذوقها المؤمنون ويعيشونها اثناء العبادة الجماعية] (الأنبا متاؤس، روحانية طقس القداس، ص18)[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]بالنسبة للكنيسة القبطية فالطقس هو تعبير عن تعاليمها، ورؤية ايمانها. وهو صلاة الكنيسة الرسمية. طقس الكنيسة هو تراثها الشعبي او هو هوية شعبها وشخصيتها، فالطقس الكنسي يحمل في داخله تاريخ الكنيسة وكفاحها وآلامها وافراحها ببصمات موقعة على نغمات والحان ومراسيم. فطقوس الكنيسة اي كنيسة كما وصلت الينا اليوم ما هي الا مرحلة من مراحل تطورها.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]الليتورجيا : القداس[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]الليتورجيا هي النصوص المقدسة التي تتم بها الإفخارستيا في الكنيسة وبالمعنى الدارج "القداس الإلهي"؛ وكلمة ليتورجيا هي كلمة يونانية تعني "عمل الشعب". والقداس هو مركز العبادة في الكنيسة القبطية هذا لأن الإفخارستيا (ذبيحة الشكر- كلمة إفخارستيا اليونانية تعني شكر) هي مركز الحياة المسيحية بالنسبة للكنيسة القبطية، والقداس يحتوي أيضًا في نصوصه على الإيمان اللاهوتي للكنيسة.

[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]أما كلمة قداس هي من السريانية (قداش) وهي تعني الصلوات التي يتقدس بها الشعب.

[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]تنقسم الليتورجيا في الكنيسة القبطية إلى قسمين:[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]القسم الأول: يحتوي على الابصلمودية والقراءات والطلبات (الاواشي) وهو الجزء التعليمي في الليتورجيا بحسب المسمى القديم ليتورجيا (قداس) الموعوظين.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]القسم الثاني: وهو يحتوى على صلوات الإفخارستيا ويشمل تقديم القرابيت والانافورا (التقدمة) والتقديس والتناول والتحليل، وهو بحسب المسمى القديم ليتورجيا (قداس) المؤمنين.

[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]هذه الأقسام تكشف عن أهم مكونات الليتورجيا القبطية: التعليم، الوعظ، الصلاة، والإفخارستيا (كسر الخبز)[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]والمسميات القديمة الموعوظين والمؤمنين مصطلحات حُكم علميًا بعدم دقتها، فوجود جزء كان مقدم للموعوظين في القسم الاول من الليتورجيا لا يعني انه كان ليتورجيتهم الخاصة، فالليتورجيا بأكملها هي ليتورجية  المؤمنين.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]الليتورجيا المصرية القديمة[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]تعتبر ليتورجيا القديس سيرابيون هي أقدم نص حافظ على الشكل المصري القديم، فباقي الليتورجيات مثل القداس المرقس "الكيرلسي" والذي دخلت عليه تأثيرات .....، والقداسان الباسيلي والغريغوري اللذان يتمسان بالملامح الغربية.

[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وسيرابيون هو أسقف (تمي الأمديد) بدلتا مصر، وهو من القرن الرابع وكان معاصرًا وصديقًا لأنطونيوس وأثناسيوس. ترك سيرابيون عدة كتابات أهمها من الناحية الليتورجية هي كتاب "الخولاجي". وتظهر أهميته في أنه يمثل الليتورجية القانونية في مصر خلال القرن الرابع وربما لفترة أسبق من ذلك إذ تمثل نص الليتورجية المصرية القديمة مُعاد صياغتها في القرن الرابع بقصد نقد اللاهوت الخاص بآريوس.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وقبل القرن الرابع (في القرون الثلاثة الأولى) لا نجد شواهد كافية نستدل منها على مراحل نمو طقس العبادة والليتورجيا.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]قداسات الكنيسة القبطية[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]تصلي الكنيسة القبطية حاليًا بثلاث قداسات هي الأكثر شيوعًا، ومن المصادر القديمة يمكن تتبع هذا التقليد:[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot][والذي اتفق عليه راي الاباء المتقدمون من القداسات، فهي ثلاثة، القدس الاول عن الكبير باسيليوس اسقف قيسارية وقد اختص به اقنوم الاب الضابط الكل، والقداس الثاني قداس القديس غريغوريوس وهو مخصوص باقنوم الابن الوحيد الازلي وذكر تأنسه وصلبه والامه ودفنه وقيامته من بين الاموات وصعوده الي السموات واتيانة لمداينة الاحياء والاموات وهو الاتيان الثاني بعد الاول؛ والثالث قداس القديس كيرلس وهو مختص باقنوم الابن ] (يوحنا بن سباع، الجوهرة النفيسة في طقوس الكنيسة، الباب الثامن والخمسون: في ذكر الاتفاق على القداسات الثلاث)/ (القرن الثالث عشر/الرابع عشر)[/FONT]*
*1) القداس المرقسي (المعروف بالقداس الكيرلسي)*
*[FONT=&quot]ويُنسب لمرقس الإنجيلي، لدينا عدة مخطوطات لهذا القداس أقدمها يرجع للقرن الحادي عشر (بردية [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Gr.177[/FONT][FONT=&quot]، وبرديات أقدمها يرجع للقرن الرابع أو الخامس (بردية [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Gr. 254[/FONT][FONT=&quot]). ويشير  د. رشدي واصف بهنان إلى أن هناك آثار للقدم في نص هذه الليتورجيا، فهناك طلبات وصلوات تحمل آثار ودلائل على فترة الإضطهادات مثل ما ورد في أوشية الإجتماعات:[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot][أعط أن تكون لنا بغير عائق ولا مانع أن نصنعها كإرادتك المقدسة  الطوباوية][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]كما تشير إلى مواقف الوثنيين العدوانية من الكنيسة[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot][اعداء كنيستك، يارب، الآن وفي كل زمان، أزلهم، اكشف كبريائهم، اظهر لهم ضعفهم سريعًا، وبدد مؤامراتهم التي يصنعونها ضدنا][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وهناك أيضًا إشارة إلي موقف الملوك من المسيحيين[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot][اعطه ان يفكر فينا بالسلام من اجل كنيستك المقدسة...][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]تتميز أيضًا هذه الليتورجية بالصبغة المحلية والتي تحملها ويظهر ذلك في صلوات لأجل [البابا البطريرك] ومن أجل [ارتفاع مياه نهر النيل] ومن أجل عادات زراعية أخرى في مصر [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot][تفضل يا رب مياه النهر في هذه السنة باركها/ اطلبوا عن صعود مياه الانهار في هذه السنة لكي يباركها المسيح الهنا ويسعدها كمقدارها] (أوشية مياه النهر)[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot][تفضل يارب الزروع والعشب ونبات الحقل في هذه السنة باركها/ اطلبوا عن الزروع والعشب ونبات الحقل في هذه السنة لكي يباركها المسيح الهنا لتنمو وتكثر الي ان تكمل بثمرة عظيمة] (أوشية الزروع)[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]من المحتمل أيضًا ان بعض قطع صلوات ليتورجية القديس مرقس كانت معروفة ومنتشرة في بداية القرن الثاني الميلادي وهذا يتضح من وجود تشابهات في بعض نصوص صلوات هذا القداس وبعض نصوص رسالة كليمنضس الروماني، مثال ذلك رسالة كلمنضس الروماني الاولى مع نص طلبة القداس المرقسي:[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot][نسألك ايها السيد، أن تكون معيننا وحامينا، خلص الذين هم في ضيق بيننا. المتضعون ارحمهم، الساقطون اقمهم، المحتاجون اليك اظهر لهم ذاتك، المرضى اشفهم، الضالون من شعبك ردهم، الجياع اطعمهم، المأسورون اعتقهم، الضعفاء ارفعهم، صغيرو النفوس عزهم، فلتعرف كل الشعوب انك انت الاله الوحيد وان يسوع هو فتاك واننا شعبك وغنم مرعاك] (كليمنضس الروماني، الرسالة الي الكورنثوسيين 4:59)[/FONT]*
*  [FONT=&quot][حل المربوطين، خلص الذين في الشدائد، الجياع اشبعهم، صغيرى القلوب عزهم، الضالون ردهم، المظلمون أنرهم، الساقطون أقمهم، القيام (المتزعزعون) ثبتهم، المرضى اشفهم، ادخلهم جميعًا الي طريق خلاصك، عدهم مع شعبك، ونحن ايضًا انقذنا من خطايانا كن حارسًا وساترًا علينا في كل شئ] (طلبة القداس المرقسي]

[/FONT]*[/FONT]


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (7 نوفمبر 2014)

*مصدر المعلومة الاولي 
*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (7 نوفمبر 2014)

*علم اللاهوت الطقسى الأنبا أغريغوريوس

طقس القداس الألهى الأنبا بنيامين

أنا لم أقرأهم بس لو حبيتى تراجعيهم ممكن يكون فيهم حاجة تفيدك ..
لأنى مش ضليع فى الطقس ..*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 نوفمبر 2014)

انا الي اعرفه ان ما يحدث في القداس او ستين في المية منه تسليم رسولي من اسيادي الرسل ...بس الكنائس الاخري مثل الكاثوليكيه او حتي الارثوذوكسيه اليونانية احب ان اعلم لمجرد العلم فحسب لا الشقاق اي قداس من هذه القداسات يستعملون...و شكرا


----------



## geegoo (7 نوفمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *فكرة الشورية و البخور و فكرة الدوران حول المذبح
> 
> هذه ما تهمنى
> ​*


الموضوع ده كبير اوي 
بس باختصار شديد .. استخدام البخور في الصلوات الجماعية ممتد في الكتاب من العهد القديم و حتي آخر سفر في الكتاب و هو سفر الرؤيا .. حيث يتكلم عن الكهنة القديسين و بيدهم مجامر ذهبية ( جمع مجمرة و هي الشورية ) و له رموز كثيرة ....
من ضمن الرموز أن البخور يرمز للبركة التي يعطيها الله لنا روحية كانت او مادية .. و الدوران حول المذبح يمثل ان الله بركاته تشمل العالم باتجاهاته الاربع ... و الدوران عكس عقارب الساعة اي أن بركات الله و حضوره فوق الزمن .. أزلي أبدي ...
الشورية في حد ذاتها ترمز أيضا للقديسة العذراء التي احتوت نار اللاهوت ( الفحم المتقد ) دون أن ينالها أذي في سر التجسد الالهي .. و فوقها قبة تمثل الروح القدس الذي ظللها كما بشرها الملاك ..


----------



## +إيرينى+ (8 نوفمبر 2014)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *تصحيح المعلومة القداس الكيرلسى هو قداس ما مرقس الرسول ولكن اضاف عليه القديس كيرلس لذلك نسب له*



*ليه أضاف ؟؟ و ما هى الاضافات ؟؟ 

هو القديس كيرلس أول واحد أضاف عل القداس ؟؟
​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (8 نوفمبر 2014)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]الطقس الديني
> *​​ *[FONT=&quot]هو مجموعة أفعال وتصرفات رمزية يستخدم فيها الإنسان جسده (عن طريق حركات معينة أو إرتداء زي معين أو ترديد كلمات معينة) لكي يُجسد أفكاره ومفاهيمه الدينية، ويُعبر عن علاقته بالقوى الفائقة التي يعبدها، مع الوقت يصير الطقس نمطًا سلوكيًا وجزءًا اصليلآ من العبادة الدينية، فمن خلال الطقس الديني يعيد الإنسان إحياء وتعيين تجربة مقدسة هي تجربة/خبرة تفاعله/تلاقيه مع الله
> 
> [/FONT]*
> ...



*هذه كلها اعرفها منذ حداثتى 

و ليست ردا على سؤالى​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (8 نوفمبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *علم اللاهوت الطقسى الأنبا أغريغوريوس
> 
> طقس القداس الألهى الأنبا بنيامين
> 
> ...



*هنقروها بتمعن 

و إذا كان فيه سؤال : هنكملوا أسئلة


و شكرا جزيلا​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (8 نوفمبر 2014)

geegoo قال:


> الموضوع ده كبير اوي
> بس باختصار شديد .. استخدام البخور في الصلوات الجماعية ممتد في الكتاب من العهد القديم و حتي آخر سفر في الكتاب و هو سفر الرؤيا .. حيث يتكلم عن الكهنة القديسين و بيدهم مجامر ذهبية ( جمع مجمرة و هي الشورية ) و له رموز كثيرة ....
> من ضمن الرموز أن البخور يرمز للبركة التي يعطيها الله لنا روحية كانت او مادية .. و الدوران حول المذبح يمثل ان الله بركاته تشمل العالم باتجاهاته الاربع ... و الدوران عكس عقارب الساعة اي أن بركات الله و حضوره فوق الزمن .. أزلي أبدي ...
> الشورية في حد ذاتها ترمز أيضا للقديسة العذراء التي احتوت نار اللاهوت ( الفحم المتقد ) دون أن ينالها أذي في سر التجسد الالهي .. و فوقها قبة تمثل الروح القدس الذي ظللها كما بشرها الملاك ..



*هذه كلها حفظتها منذ حداثتى 

سأراجع لينكات (الل حطها عبد يسوع) و نكمل​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (9 نوفمبر 2014)

*وجدت فى اللينكات 
هذه الصفحة 
http://www.calloflove.net/copticlibrary/anbagregory/19/196.htm

و هى التى تخص سؤالى 

و لكنى مازلت لا أعرف بالظبط ما هى الاضافات التى وضعها القديس كيرلس الكبير ؟؟؟

و لماذا وضعها ؟؟

2. فَأَمْدَحُكُمْ أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ عَلَى أَنَّكُمْ تَذْكُرُونَنِي فِي كُلِّ شَيْءٍ وَتَحْفَظُونَ التَّعَالِيمَ كَمَا سَلَّمْتُهَا إِلَيْكُمْ.


يحفظون التعاليم كما سلمها إليهم 
إذن لماذا الاضافات و ماهى تلك الاضافات ؟

ما زلت عند نفس السؤال : الشورية و الدوران حول المذبح هما سر إهتمامى 
​*


----------



## geegoo (9 نوفمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> 
> ما زلت عند نفس السؤال : الشورية و الدوران حول المذبح هما سر إهتمامى
> ​*



هو ايه السؤال بالضبط ؟؟


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (9 نوفمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> 
> ما زلت عند نفس السؤال : الشورية و الدوران حول المذبح هما سر إهتمامى
> ​*



*طيب هو فين السؤال ؟*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (9 نوفمبر 2014)

geegoo قال:


> هو ايه السؤال بالضبط ؟؟








عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *طيب هو فين السؤال ؟*​



*كنت أتمنى أن أعرف طقس القداس كما وضعه الرسل 

كنت أتمنى أن أتأكد من وجود طقس الشورية و التبخير و الدوران حول المذبح فى القداسات التى سلمها إلينا الرسل


هل لديكم الطقس الأصلى لأحد الرسل قبل قيام أى إضافات أو تعديلات عليه ؟؟




يبدو أنه لا يوجد​*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (9 نوفمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *كنت أتمنى أن أعرف طقس القداس كما وضعه الرسل
> 
> كنت أتمنى أن أتأكد من وجود طقس الشورية و التبخير و الدوران حول المذبح فى القداسات التى سلمها إلينا الرسل
> 
> ...


*
أيه هى المشكلة فى التبخير والشورية ؟ وأيه الغامض فيهم ؟
هى عموما معظم الطقوس أمتدادا لطقوس العهد القديم ..​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (9 نوفمبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *
> أيه هى المشكلة فى التبخير والشورية ؟ وأيه الغامض فيهم ؟
> هى عموما معظم الطقوس أمتدادا لطقوس العهد القديم ..​*



*ما فيش مشكلة عندى أنا 

مجرد سؤال ليس إلا

كنت أتمنى بالفعل شكل القداس الأصلى
​*


----------



## aymonded (9 نوفمبر 2014)

أقدم ليتورجية هي المعروفة باسم ليتورجية القديس يعقوب أخي الرب، وهي ليتورجية كنيسة أورشليم، وأخذتها عنها بعد ذلك الكنيسة الأنطاكية، وقد دونت في قسمها الأساسي باللغة الآرامية لأن من تولوا رئاسة كنيسة أورشليم بدءاً من القديس يعقوب الرسول أخي الرب كانوا أصلاً من اليهود وكانت لغتهم هي الآرامية (يوسابيوس القيصري، تاريخ الكنيسة 3: 3؛ 4: 5)

فقداس يعقوب الرسول يعتبر هو أقدم قداس ويليه قداس القديس مرقس الرسول، وبالنسبة لموضوع البخور هو موجود في الدسقولية، ويعتبر معروف بوثائق منذ القرن الثالث وفيما بعدها، أما المراجع التي تسبق ذلك فهي شحيحة للغاية وغير معروف على وجه الدقة شكل الطقس على وجه التحديد بل كلام مكتوب عن ترتيبه في الديداخي ورسائل الاباء الرسوليون وآباء الثلاثة قرون الأولى، لأن في البداية لم يكن هناك صلوات مكتوبة أو محدده مثل القرن الرابع، بل كان يُترك لكل أسقف أن يصلي (ارتجالي) كما يقوده الروح القدس، ولكن ظل هناك أساس لا يختلف عليه الجميع من جهة ما قاله الرب يوم العشاء الأخير فكل الصلوات تشترك فيه بنفس التعبيرات التي في الإنجيل حتى اليوم، وعموماً بدأ تقنين الصلوات الإفخارستيا منذ القرن الرابع بسبب ضبط المعاني لكي لا يخرج عنها أحد مثلما كان يفعل المهرطقين.... هذا باختصار شديد بدون تطويل، وللمعلومة القداسات كثيرة جداً المشهور منها فقط الذي نعرفه نحن اليوم، أما الباقي فيه ما قد اندثر منه، وفيه لا نقوله في كنيستنا القبطية...


----------



## aymonded (9 نوفمبر 2014)

*مصادر علم الليتورجيا *

I مصادر مكتوبة 
بالإضافة إلى الكتاب المقدس هناك نصوص ليتورجية باليونانية على سبيل المثال: ليعقوب أخو الرب،  وللقديس مرقس، واكليمندس الرومانى والقديس باسيليوس الكبير ويوحنا ذهبى  الفم، كما أن هناك نصوص ليتورجية أخرى باللغات اللاتينية، والسيريانية،  والأرمنية، والقبطية ... الخ.
  أيضًا هناك قوانين المجامع المختلفة التي تخص العبادة والكتب الليتورجية. كذلك هناك الشهادات التاريخية الهامة لآباء الكنيسة. 
وبالإضافة إلى هذا توجد أحاديث كتابية عن العبادة في الكنيسة الأولى منذ زمن العهد الجديد، على سبيل المثال:
 
الحديث عن العشاء السرى أو الإفخارستيا  في الأناجيل ورسائل بولس الرسول. أيضًا كتاب “ تعليم الرسل الاثنى عشر “  يمدنا بمعلومات هامة عن العمل الليتورجى في الكنيسة الأولى. نفس الأمر  يفعله القديس يوستينوس إذ يصف لنا في دفاعه الأول سر الإفخارستيا. 

كذلك كتاب “الراعى هرماس”  يعطى لنا معلومات هامة عن سر العماد. هذا ولدينا من القرن الرابع معلومات  أكثر عن هذه المواضيع الليتورجية، بفضل حرية العبادة والاعتراف بالمسيحية  كديانة رسمية ، فعلى سبيل المثال كتاب “ التعاليم الرسولية “ يمدنا بنصوص  ليتورجية قديمة محددة ووصف موجز لليتورجيا، أيضًا نجد ليتورجية كاملة من  ذلك العصر ينسبها البعض لاكليمندس الرومانى.

  كما أنه في العظات السرائرية الخمس  للقديس كيرلس الأورشليمى.. نجد تعاليمًا للداخلين حديثًا إلى الإيمان عن سر  العماد والميرون والافخارستيا. كذلك القديس أمبروسيوس أسقف ميلانو في عمله  المعروف “الأسرار“ De Mysteris  يقدم لنا وصفًا دقيقًا لليتورجيا  وللأسرار، هذا وعلينا ألا ننسى وصف الطقوس الليتورجية وعادات كنيسة أورشليم  من الراهبة إيثريا أثناء رحلتها المعروفة. 

أيضًا منذ بداية القرن السادس لدينا عمل “ديونيسيوس الأريوباغى“  في كتابه المشهور “الرئاسات الكنسية المقدسة“، والذي يعطى لنا فيه عرضًا  منظمًا ووصفًا رائعًا لليتورجيا الإلهية، مقدمًا في نفس الوقت تفسير نظرى  لها. وبجانب الليتورجيا يفسر ديونيسيوس بنفس الطريقة الأسرار الأخرى؛  العماد، والميرون، ومسحة المرضى، والكهنوت. أيضًا توالت بعد ذلك تفسيرات  لنصوص الليتورجيا تشرح مفهوم الليتورجيا، والأسرار إلى المؤمنين. فمثلاً  الأب مكسيموس المعترف يشرح في كتابه “السرائر“ بعض النصوص الليتورجية،  أيضًا كتب ثيؤدوروس الستوديتيس في “تفسير الليتورجيا الإلهية“. ولا ننسى  عمل نيقولاوس كاباسيلاس المعروف “ تفسير الليتورجيا الإلهية “. 
أما بالنسبة لكنيستنا القبطية فإن مصادر الطقوس الليتورجية هى: 

+ كتاب التقليد الرسولى  الذي يعود إلى أوائل القرن الثالث الميلادى، والذي عُرف في مصر باسم  “الترتيب الكنسى المصرى“ وهو نفسه كتاب “ التقليد الرسولى “ للقديس  هيبوليتوس. والكتاب الذي وضعه حوالى سنة 215م باللغة اليونانية هو تسجيل  رائع لصلوات الكنيسة وطقوسها، ولذا فهو شهادة للحياة الليتورجية للكنيسة في  بداية القرن الثالث. ويُعد أقدم مؤلف بعد “ الديداكية “، يتحدث عن الأحكام  الكنسية وطقوس الرسامات والرتب الكنسية وخدمة الافخارستيا والعماد. 

+ خولاجى سيرابيون  (القرن الرابع): كان القديس سيرابيون أسقفًا على مدينة تيمس (تمى الأمديد ـ  مركز السنبلاوين)، وكان على علاقة قوية بالقديس أثناسيوس الرسولى الذي  أرسل إليه عدة رسائل هامة. ويعتبر أهم عمل قام به القديس سيرابيون ونال  اهتمام كثيرين من علماء الليتورجيات هو كتابه المعروف باسم “خولاجى  سيرابيون“ الذي كتبه حوالى سنة 350م. وقد قام العالِم ديمتروفسكى عام 1894  بنشر هذا الخولاجى لأول مرة عن مخطوطة رقم 149 من دير Laura في جبل آثوس  باليونان ترجع إلى القرن الحادى عشر. يحتوى الخولاجى على ثلاثين صلاة؛ تبدأ  المخطوطة بصلاة “ التقدمة للأسقف سيرابيون “ أى ليتورجية القداس (1ـ6) وهى  هامة جدًا لدى دارسى الليتورجيات، ثم يلى ذلك صلوات المعمودية (7ـ11)،  وصلوات الرسامات الكهنوتية (12ـ14)، ثم مباركة الزيت والمسحة المقدسة  والخبز والماء (15ـ17)، وصلاة من أجل الراقدين (18)، وفي النهاية الصلوات  أو الأواشى التي تسبق التقدمة (19ـ30). 

+ قوانين هيبوليتوس القبطية (القرن الخامس): وعددها 38 قانونًا. ولدينا ترجمة عربية لهذه القوانين، تعود إلى القرن الثانى عشر (Patrologia Orientalis, vol.31,p.33)،  مترجمة عن نص قبطى صعيدى (مفقود) مترجم عام 500م عن أصل يونانى (مفقود)  لكتاب التقليد الرسولى. وهذه القوانين في غاية الأهمية لدراسة طقوس الكنيسة  القبطية في القرون الخمسة الأولى، لأنها قوانين مصرية خالصة، وضعها  باليونانية أصلاً مؤلف ذو شأن عظيم في كنيسة مصر، في النصف الثانى من القرن  الرابع الميلادى، كما يقرر العالم بوت B.Bott, SC.11, p.20 أو في القرن  السادس الميلادى، كما يرى جريجورى ديكس [4]. وتشتمل هذه القوانين على: 

1 ـ تكريس الرتب الكهنوتية والشمامسة.
2 ـ وصايا عامة مختصة بسلوك المسيحيين. 
3 ـ الدخول إلى المسيحية وطقوس المعمودية. 
4 ـ أوقات الصلاة وطقوس خاصة بالكنيسة وحضور الصلوات فيها. 
وهذه القوانين منشورة باللغة العربية، نشرة علمية مع ترجمة فرنسية لها في مجموعة الآباء الشرقيين (P.O.XXXI, 2) . وقد نشرها العالِم Remé George Coquin مع مقدمة قيّمة لها سنة 1966 [5].        ووردت أيضًا في مذكرات في قوانين الكنيسة للقمص صليب سوريال، الكتاب الثانى. 

+ قوانين الرسل القبطية:  وعددها 127 قانونًا موجودة في كتابين، الكتاب الثانى منها يشمل 56  قانونًا، تقابل 85 قانونًا في كتب الكنيسة اليونانية. ويرى العالم برشيفال  أن هذه القوانين لها أصل رسولى، وقد جُمعت كلها معًا في زمن لا يبعد كثيرًا  عن عصر المجمع النيقاوى الأول عام 325م، وقد عضد هذا الرأى أيضًا الأسقف  بفريدج Beveridge في مجموعته سينوديكون (المجمعية). وعمومًا هذه القوانين  موجودة في مجموعة الآباء الشرقيين (Patrologia Orientalis, VIII, 4). 

+ ليتورجية القديس مرقس الرسول اليونانية (منذ القرن الخامس للميلاد). 
+ ليتورجية القديس باسيليوس الكبير. 
+ ليتورجية القديس غريغوريوس النزينزى. 

أيضًا في القرون الوسطى لعب بعض الباباوات دورًا بارزًا في تاريخ الكنيسة، وفي تشكيل الطقس الليتورجى فيها مثل البابا خريستوذولوس (1047 ـ 1078م)، والبابا غبريال الثانى (+ 1146م)، والبابا كيرلس الثالث   (1235 ـ 1243م)، والبابا غبريال الخامس (1409 ـ 1427م)  الذي كان له تأثير واضح على استقرار الطقس القبطى، لا سيما ليتورجية  القداس. أيضًا لدينا مجموعات قوانين كنسية لفرج الله الأخميمى، والصفى بن  العسّال في القرن الثالث عشر، فضلاً عن تاريخ ابو ذقن الذي نُشر في القرن  السابع عشر. 

*أما الدراسات الحديثة على الليتورجيا القبطية فهى: *

+ “ تاريخ كنيسة الاسكندرية “ للمؤرخ الأب فانسليب Vansleb الذي زار مصر في القرن السابع عشر. وقد نُشر الكتاب في باريس سنة 1677م. 

+ “ تاريخ الكنيسة الشرقية المقدسة  “ الذي نشره رينودوت Renaudot في لندن سنة 1847م للمؤرخ الفريد جوا بتلر  A.J.Butler الذي زار مصر في الربع الأخير من القرن التاسع عشر. 

+ “الكنائس القبطية القديمة في مصر“  الذي نُشر في لندن 1884م، للمؤرخ الفريد جوا بتلر A.J.Butler، وقد تُرجم  هذا الكتاب إلى اللغة العربية في سنة 1993، ضمن كتب الألف كتاب (الثانى)  التي تصدرها الهيئة المصرية العامة للكتاب. للأستاذ سلامة ابراهيم سلامة. 

+ “كنائس وأديرة مصر“ ونُشر في لندن سنة 1895م بواسطة العالمين إيفيت وبتلرEvetts & Butler. 

*II مصادر غير مكتوبة *
إن العادات المختلفة التي تعبر عن التقوى  الشعبية والتي تُسّمى بالأدب الشعبى  تمثل مصادرًا غير مباشرة لدراسة  الليتورجيا. وهذه التقاليد والعادات الخاصة بالليتورجيا تبين لنا ـ في نفس  الوقت ـ مدى تأثير العبادة المسيحية على المؤمنين. ولذا فإن الآثار والنصب  التذكارية المسيحية المختلفة وكذلك الملابس القديمة والأيقونات وطريقة  الكتابة وأوانى العبادة، والنقوش والتماثيل .. الخ، كل هذا يدخل ضمن  المصادر غير المكتوبة لعلم الليتورجيا. ولا ننسى التقليد الليتورجى الشفاهى  الذي ينتمى إلى المصادر غير المكتوبة، وقد ركز عليه القديس باسيليوس  الكبير في عمله عن الروح القدس (66:27) أثناء رده على الهراطقة الذين ينكرون ألوهية الروح القدس. 

*تاريخ العبادة المسيحية *
ينقسم تاريخ العبادة المسيحية إلى أربع فترات: 
*الفترة الأولى* (العصر الرسولى): وتبدأ من أيام الرب والرسل وتغطى تقريبًا القرن الأول كله. 

ملامح هذه الفترة: 
أ ـ اجتماع المسيحيين في الهيكل “اليهودى“ كل يوم للصلاة بنفس واحدة: “ وكانوا كل يوم يواظبون في الهيكل بنفس واحدة “ (أع46:2). 

ب ـ بعد ذلك ترك المسيحيون الهيكل ومجامع اليهود واجتمعوا في أماكن خاصة، “في المنازل“ وذلك لتتميم سر الإفخارستيا والعماد... الخ. 

ج ـ العبادة كانت تشمل: 
1 ـ قراءة مقاطع كتابية من العهد القديم ونصوص من تعليم الرسل (أع42:2). 
2 ـ وعظ أو تعليم من القائم على الليتورجيا أو أى شخص متخصص. 
3 ـ تتميم سر الإفخارستيا والاشتراك في التناول من الهبات الكريمة. 
4 ـ التسابيح:  إن كثير من أسفار العهد الجديد تحتوى على أجزاء من تسابيح الكنيسة الأولى.  وهذه الأجزاء وُجدت في شكلها الشعرى، مما يدل على أنها كانت تستخدم في  التسبيح. ومن أشهر التسابيح في العهد الجديد: 

1 ـ تسبحة البشارة: وهى تسبحة غبريال الملاك “ سلام لك أيتها الممتلئة نعمة “ (لو28:1، 30ـ33) وهذه التسبحة مازالت تستخدم في تسبحة الكنيسة القبطية يوميًا. 
2 ـ تسبحة العذراء: “ تُعظم نفسى الرب... “ (لو46:1ـ55) وتستخدم في خدمة المساء عند اللاتين. 
3 ـ تسبحة زكريا الكاهن: “ مبارك الرب إله إسرائيل... “ (لو68:1ـ79) وتستخدم في خدمة باكر عند اللاتين. 
4 ـ تسبحة الملائكة: “ المجد لله في الأعالى...“ (لو14:2) تستخدمها الكنيسة القبطية في صلاة باكر والقداس. 
5 ـ تسبحة سمعان الشيخ: “ الآن تطلق عبدك يا سيد حسب قولك بسلام “ (لو29:2ـ34) تُقال في صلاة النوم وفي تسبحة نصف الليل في الكنيسة القبطية. 
أيضًا يُجمع العلماء أن بولس الرسول كان يستشهد بمقاطع مأخوذة من التسابيح الليتورجية للكنيسة الأولى، على سبيل المثال: 
أ ـ أف14:5 “ لذلك يقول: استيقظ أيها النائم، وقم من الأموات، فيضئ لك المسيح “. 
ب ـ 1تيمو16:3 : “ عظيم هو سر التقوى الله  ظهر في الجسد تبرر في الروح تراءى لملائكة كُرز به بين الأمم أُؤمن به في  العالم رُفع في المجد “ 
بالإضافة إلى تسابيح سفر الرؤيا مثل: تسبحة الأربعة الأحياء غير المتجسدين “ قدوس قدوس قدوس الرب الإله القادر على كل شئ “ (رؤ8:4)، وتسبحة الأربعة والعشرين قسيسًا: “ أنت مستحق أيها الرب أن تأخذ المجد والكرامة “ (رؤ11:4). أيضًا التماجيد أو الذكصولوجيات، وتظهر في نهاية بعض الرسائل مثل (رو27:16، في20:4)، وفي نهاية الصلوات الثابتة مثل الصلاة الربية: “ لأن لك المُلك والقوة والمجد إلى الأبد “ (مت13:6). 

ومن التسابيح التي وصلت إلينا من عصر الكنيسة الأولى، مجموعة سريانية تحتوى على 42 تسبحة، يعود تاريخها إلى عام 150م تسمى “ أناشيد سليمان “. 

د ـ ولقد تحدد في هذه الفترة: 
+ صيام الأربعاء والجمعة. 
+ الغطسات الثلاث في المعمودية. 
+ وضع الأيادى لنوال النعمة الإلهية أثناء العماد والرسامة … الخ 
+ الاعتراف العلنى لغفران الخطايا. 
+ لدينا في هذه الفترة أقدم وثيقة آبائية  وصلت إلينا بعد عصر الرسل، كتبها القديس اكليمندس الرومانىالذي هو ثالث  أسقف على مدينة روما، بعد القديس بطرس الرسول (ايريناؤس، ضد الهرطقات3:3)، ويذكر عنه يوسابيوس القيصرى أنه جلس على كرسى الأسقفية من سنة 92م إلى سنة 102م (تاريخ الكنيسة 34:15:3). 

ويرى أوريجينوس (تفسير يوحنا 36:6)، وكذلك يوسابيوس (تاريخ الكنيسة 15: 6) أنه  هو نفسه اكليمندس الذي مدحه القديس بولس في رسالته إلى كنيسة فيلبى: “ نعم  أسألك أنت أيضًا يا شريكى المخلص، ساعد هاتين اللتين جاهدتا معى في  الإنجيل مع اكليمندس أيضًا وباقى العاملين معى، الذين أسماؤهم في سفر  الحياة“ (في3:4) وقد أرسل القديس اكليمندس رسالة إلى كنيسة كورنثوس كتبها عام 96م، وقد ختم  القديس رسالته (الفصل 59ـ61) بصلاة بدأها بتسبيح اسم الله؛ ثم قدم طلبات  من أجل الشعب ومن أجل الحكام. وهذه الصلاة تعطينا فكرة عن الصلوات  والطلبات، التي كان يصليها الأسقف أثناء ليتورجية القداس في الكنيسة الأولى.  أيضًا لدينا في هذه الفترة كتاب “ الديداخى “ أو تعليم الرب للأمم بواسطة  الاثنى عشر رسولاً. أُكتشفت هذه الوثيقة في مخطوط يونانى وحيد عام 1871م،  ترجع إلى نهاية القرن الأول الميلادى. وتحتوى الديداخى على ستة عشر فصلاً  هى: 

أ ـ فصل 1ـ6: السلوك المسيحى 
ب ـ فصل 7ـ10: القسم الليتورجى أو الطقسى ويشمل الحديث عن المعمودية (فصل7)، الصوم والصلاة (فصل8)؛ وليمة الأغابى وكسر الخبز (فصل 9، 10) 
ج ـ فصل (11ـ15): الرتب الكنسية      د ـ فصل (16): انتظار مجىء الرب 

*الفترة الثانية *(عصر الاضطهادات): 
وتشمل الفترة من نهايات القرن الأول حتى بدايات القرن الرابع. 

ملامح هذه الفترة 
أ ـ لم يستطع المسيحيون بسبب الاضطهادات  أن يتمموا العبادة في أماكن ظاهرة وعامة. ولذا لجأوا إلى الأماكن المختبئة  عن الأعين مثل: المساكن الخاصة، والغابات، والكهوف، والسراديب ...الخ.  وهناك شهادة الحاكم الرومانى بلينى الصغير، الذى كان حاكمًا لبيثينيا عام  112م، في رسالته العاشرة إلى الإمبراطور تراجان 7:96ـ8 يصف لنا فيها كيفية  اجتماع المسيحيين للعبادة فيقول:
  “ في يوم معين اعتادوا أن يتقابلوا فيه،  قبل بزوغ النهار، ليرتلوا أنشودة Carmen للمسيح “باعتباره إلهًا” بطريقة  المجاوبة (الأنتيفونا). وأن يتعاهدوا بقسم على الابتعاد عن الجرائم والسرقة  والزنى وإنكار الإيمان وأن لا ينكروا الودائع إذا طلبها أصحابها. وكانت  عادتهم بعد الانتهاء من ذلك، الانصراف على أن يتقابلوا مرة ثانية، ليأكلوا  طعامًا وهو طعامًا عاديًا غير ضار. ولكنهم كفوا عن هذه الممارسات بعد  المنشور الذي أصدرته والذي حسب أوامرك منعت فيه التجمعات السرية “. أيضًا يعتبر كتاب “ الديداكية “ أو “ تعليم الرسل الاثنى عشر  “ من أهم الشهادات الكنسية التي أتتنا من القرن الثانى، ومن أقدم مراجع  التعليم الدينى والتشريع الكنسى، والكتاب لمؤلف مجهول عاش في منتصف القرن  الثانى الميلادى. وكان (الكتاب)  غير معروف، إلى أن اكتشفه المتروبوليت فيلوثيوس برينيوس سنة 1873 في مكتبة  بطريركية الروم الأرثوذكس بأورشليم، ونشره في القسطنطينية عام 1883. يحوى  الكتاب ستة عشر فصلاً مقسمة إلى قسمين رئيسيين: الأول يحوى الفصول من (1ـ10)، وهى عبارة عن تعاليم لإعداد طالبى العماد وارشادات ليتورجية، والثانى يحوى الفصول (11ـ15)،  وهى عبارة عن توجيهات مثل الاعتراف بسلطة الأنبياء بعد الرسل، وسلطة  المعلمين والأساقفة والشيوخ والشمامسة، وبحق الأنبياء في أخذ باكورة  المواسم، وواجب الصيام على المؤمنين يومى الأربعاء والجمعة، والصلاة ثلاث  مرات في النهار. وفي الفصل الأخير يُذّكر الكاتب المؤمنين بمجىء الرب،  وبواجب كل مؤمن ازاء هذا المجىء. 
ب ـ انفصلت الليتورجيا الإلهية عن العشاء العادى المشترك (وليمة الأغابى). 

ج ـ بعض العناصر الأخرى في هذه الفترة: 
1 ـ كثرت أناشيد التسبيح والمزامير. 
2 ـ أُضيفت أعياد البندكوستى والثيوفانيا. 
3 ـ صار يتمم تعميد جماعى للداخلين إلى الإيمان. 
4 ـ حُدد صيام البصخة. 
5 ـ شُرع في تكريم الشهداء بالاحتفال بهم في يوم انتقالهم. 
6 ـ استخدم الصليب المقدس للتقديس وللحماية من الأرواح الشريرة والشفاء من الأمراض ... الخ. 
ولدينا في هذه الفترة أقدم شهادة من  يوستينوس الفيلسوف والشهيد عن العبادة المسيحية، يقول في كتابه الدفاع  الأول فقرة 67: “ في اليوم الذي يُسمى بيوم الشمس، يتقابل كل الذين يعيشون  في المدن والقرى في مكان معروف، تقرأ فيه كتابات الرسل أو الأنبياء حسبما  يسمح الوقت، وعندما ينتهى القارئ، يقدم الرئيس خطابًا يحث فيه الحاضرين على  أن يتمسكوا بالتعاليم السامية. وبعد ذلك يقف الكل ويرفعون صلاة ـ وكما  ذكرت سابقًا ـ بعد أن ينتهوا من الصلاة يقدم الرئيس خبزاً وخمرًا ممزوجًا  بالماء، ويصلى ويشكر على قدر جهده، والشعب يشترك معه بقوله آمين وبعدها  يوزع على كل الحاضرين “. 

ومن الجدير بالملاحظة أن الثلاثة قرون  الأولى، لا تمدنا بشواهد كافية نستدل منها على مراحل نمو الطقس الليتورجى،  ولكن شهدت نهايات القرن الثالث بدايات نمو لليتورجيات جعلها تأخذ فيما بعد  شكلها المميز والمحدد التي عليه الآن. 

*الفترة الثالثة *
وهى تنطلق من بدايات القرن الرابع، وتصل  إلى القرن التاسع، في هذه الفترة صارت المسيحية الديانة الرسمية  للإمبراطورية الرومانية اليونانية. ومع ازدياد أعداد المؤمنين بعد منشور  التسامح القسطنطينى سنة  312م، كان من الضرورى أن يتوفر تنظيم عام يشجع على  إقامة شكل ليتورجى موحد لكل جماعة مسيحية. أيضًا تسبب ظهور البدعة  الآريوسية ونشر كتابات الأبوكريفا (المدسوسة) في أن تتجه الكنائس إلى تحديد  شكل ليتورجى قويم، له محتوى لاهوتى يحميها من الانحراف، وخصوصًا أنه ظهرت  عوامل أخرى منذ القرن الرابع: منها المراكز الكنسية ذات السيادة (روما،  الاسكندرية، إنطاكية، القسطنطينية، أورشليم) والتي أصبحت بمثابة الكنائس  الأم، وصار لكل منها طقس ليتورجى خاص بها يميزها عن غيرها من المراكز. 

ملامح هذه الفترة 
أ ـ الديانة المسيحية صارت رسمية والعبادة صارت حرة 
ب ـ حرية بناء الهياكل مع التطور والنمو المستمر للعبادة 
ج ـ ظهور نماذج ليتورجية مختلفة في الشرق  والغرب. الشرق احتفظ بالطابع البيزنطى (الليتورجيات الشرقية)، أما الغرب  فبالطابع الرومانى (الليتورجيات الغربية). وفي الشرق المسيحى تنقسم الطقوس عمومًا إلى قسمين أساسيين: 
1 ـ الطقس السريانى
 2 ـ الطقس القبطى 

أما في الغرب فتنقسم الطقوس إلى خمسة أقسام: 
1 ـ الطقس الرومانى
 2 ـ الطقس الأمبروزى
 3 ـ الطقس الموزارابى 
4 ـ الطقس الغالى
 5 ـ الطقس السلتى 

د ـ شهدت هذه الفترة إنجازات خاصة بالفن الكنسى في مجال الموسيقى والبناء المعمارى للهياكل، ورسم الأيقونات ...الخ. 
هـ ـ حُددت المقاطع التي تُقرأ من الكتاب المقدس أثناء العبادة وكانت ـ من قبل ـ تختلف من مكان إلى آخر. 
و ـ أيضًا أُدخل ترديد قانون الإيمان النيقاوى القسطنطينى أثناء الصلاة ليعضد المؤمنين ويحفظهم من الهرطقات. 
ز ـ أضيفت إلى الأعياد الكنسية المعروفة  أعياد أخرى مثل: عيد البشارة، والميلاد، وختان المسيح، ودخول المسيح  الهيكل، والتجلى، وأحد الشعانين، وعيد الصعود وعيد الصليب. 
ح ـ أضيفت تسابيح كثيرة. 
ط ـ حُدد صيام 7 أسابيع قبل البصخة، وصيام الميلاد، والعذراء، والرسل. 
ي ـ احتفظت الكنيسة بمعمودية الأطفال nhpiobaptismÒj وذلك من القرن الخامس. 
ك ـ الاعتراف صار بين الأب الروحى والمعترف في مكان خاص وبدون حضور أشخاص آخرين. 

*طقوس الشرق المسيحى *

1 ـ الطقس السريانى: وينقسم إلى قسمين: 
أ ـ الطقس السريانى الغربى أو الإنطاكى: ويتبعه طقس إنطاكية والموارنة والبيزنطى. 
ب ـ الطقس السريانى الشرقى: ويتبعه الطقس النسطورى (أو الأشورى) والطقس الكلدانى وطقس المالابار. 

2 ـ الطقس القبطى: 
ليس لدينا وثائق قديمة كثيرة عن هذا  الطقس، لكن كتاب “ التقليد الرسولى “ الذي يعود إلى أوائل القرن الثالث  الميلادى، قد ساهم في تشكيل الطقس القبطى من ناحية قوانينه وشرائعه. كما  يُعتبر خولاجى القديس سيرابيون (القرن الرابع الميلادى) أحد الوثائق  الأصلية لهذا الطقس، أيضًا قوانين هيبوليتوس القبطية (القرن الخامس)، تدلنا  على ما كان عليه الطقس القبطى وقت إذن. أيضًا لدينا من القرن الخامس  ليتورجية القديس مرقس الرسول اليونانية بالإضافة إلى ليتورجية القديس  باسيليوس والقديس غريغوريوس النزينزى. لقد اتضح لدينا ـ إلى حد ما ـ جوهر  الطقس القبطى منذ زمن البابا أثناسيوس الرسولى (296 ـ 373م). إذ صارت  ليتورجيا الكنيسة هى لاهوتها المرتل كل يوم، وأصبحت نصوص صلواتها وتسابيحها  هى نفسها قانون إيمانها. 

*الفترة الرابعة *
هى فترة التغيرات النهائية التي بدأت من القرن التاسع ومستمرة حتى اليوم. 
في هذه الفترة أخذت العبادة الإلهية شكلها  النهائى، إذ صار اتجاه عام إلى تجميع وتسجيل الطقوس، فظهرت لذلك الكتب  الليتورجية، وأصبح من السهل استعارة هذه النصوص بين كنيسة وأخرى. كما تمكنت  الكنيسة الأم في كل بطريركية، من تثبيت نصوص صلوات معينة في الكنائس  التابعة لها. وهكذا صارت كتب الصلوات الليتورجية مصدرًا مهمًا لمعرفة ملامح  التشابه أو التمايز الطقسى بين الكنائس. لذا من خصائص هذه الفترة: 

1 ـ صارت العبادة منظمة ولها كتبًا تشرح الصلوات الليتورجية وترتب كيفية إتمامها. 
2 ـ أخذت التسابيح والصلوات على مدار السنة الطقسية شكلاً نهائيًا. 
*
تقسيم الليتورجيات *
 تندرج كل الليتورجيات المعروفة تحت واحد من أربعة أشكال أصلية، كما يرى العالم دوشيسن Du chesne: 
1ـ الليتورجية الإنطاكية
 2 ـ الليتورجية الأسكندرانية 
3 ـ الليتورجية الرومانية
 4 ـ الليتورجية الغاليِّة (الفرنسية) 

وسوف نركز على الليتورجية الإسكندرانية 
كانت ليتورجية كنيسة الأسكندرية في بدايتها يونانية، ثم انتقلت إلى القبطية تقريبًا في القرن الخامس أو السادس الميلادى. 
أ ـ الليتورجيات اليونانية لكنيسة الأسكندرية: 
قبل اكتشاف بردية “ دير البلايزة “ بالقرب  من أسيوط سنة 1907م، وبردية استراسبورج سنة 1928م، لم تكن هناك مخطوطات  لليتورجية القديس مرقس تعود إلى ما قبل القرن الثانى عشر الميلادى. وهاتان  البرديتان تعودان إلى القرن السادس، وتحويان النص اليونانى لليتورجية  القديس مرقس الرسول، وتكمل إحداهما الأخرى. 
ويرجح علماء الليتورجيا أنهما كانا ضمن  خولاجى يعود إلى القرن الثالث على الأكثر. هذا مع العلم بأن أقدم مخطوطتين  يونانيتين لليتورجية القديس مرقس، توجد إحداهما في مكتبة الفاتيكان،  والأخرى في مكتبة دير سانت كاترين بصحراء سيناء. كما أن هناك مخطوطة في  مكتبة الفاتيكان تعود إلى القرن الثالث عشر، وتوجد على هوامشها الجانبية  ملاحظات باللغة العربية (Vat. Graec. 2281) . 

أما في مصر فأقدم مخطوطة تحوى القداس  المرقسى اليونانى، تعود إلى القرن السادس عشر وهى موجودة الآن في المكتبة  البطريركية بالقاهرة. وأول مرة يُطبع النص اليونانى لهذه الليتورجية، كان  في باريس سنة 1624م، تحت عنوان “ الليتورجية الإلهية للقديس مرقس الرسول  والإنجيلى، تلميذ القديس بطرس “ ثم طبعه رينودوت في باريس سنة 1716 ومرة  أخرى سنة 1847. 

أما أقدم مخطوطة تحوى القداسين الباسيلى  والغريغورى في نصيهما اليونانى، فتعود إلى القرن الرابع عشر الميلادى، وهى  موجودة الآن في مكتبة الفاتيكان (Vat. Graec. 2354). وقد طبع هذان القداسان لأول مرة في باريس سنة 1716م، وذلك عندما نشرهما رينودوت في مؤلفه: “ مجموعة الليتورجيات الشرقية . 

ب ـ الليتورجيات القبطية لكنيسة الأسكندرية: 
* إن مخطوطات القداس الباسيلى والغريغورى  والمرقسى (الكيرلسى) القبطية هى كثيرة، وأقدمها يعود إلى القرن الثالث عشر  سنة 1288م، وهى محفوظة في مكتبة الفاتيكان (Vat. Copt.xvii). وهناك مخطوطة  أخرى في نفس المكتبة تعود إلى ما قبل سنة 1318م. 

* أما أقدم خولاجى يضم الثلاثة قداسات  معًا بالنص القبطى، فهو الخولاجى الذي طبعه روفائيل الطوخى في روما سنة  1736م، بالقبطية والعربية ولكن حذف منه أسماء القديسين الذين آمنوا  بالطبيعة الواحدة، والذين وردوا في المجمع مثل القديس ديسقوروس الاسكندرى،  وساويرس الانطاكى. ووضع مكانهما أسماء آخرين يتبعون مجمع خلقيدونية. أيضًا  أضاف على قانون الإيمان فيما يختص بالروح القدس كلمة “ والابن “ في عبارة “  منبثق من الآب “ وقد اعاد السمعانى J.A. Assemani  طباعته باللاتينية سنة  1754م. 

* طبع الماركيز يوحنا John Marquess of  Bute سنة 1882م في لندن كتاب “ الخدمة الصباحية القبطية ليوم الرب ـ The  Coptic Morning Service for the Lord’s day وهو منقول عن خولاجى الطوخى مع  بعض الإضافات ويحتوى على خدمة رفع بخور باكر، وملحق عن الخدمة الإلهية. 

* في سنة 1887م قام القمص فيلوثاوس  ابراهيم كاهن الكنيسة المرقسية البطريركية بالقاهرة بطبع أول خولاجى قبطى  يحتوى على القداسين الباسيلى والغريغورى. وطبع أيضًا في نفس السنة كتاب “  ما يجب على الشمامسة من القراءة في الخدمة والترتيل “ ويحتوى على مردات  الشماس والألحان الثابتة والمتغيرة بالقبطية والعربية مع حواشى بالعربية. 
* في سنة 1902م قام القمص عبد المسيح صليب  المسعودى بطبع “ الخولاجى المقدس “ ويحتوى على القداسات الثلاثة بالقبطية،  والعربية، متضمنًا حواشى كثيرة نقلها من كتاب “ الترتيب الطقسى“، بعد أن  أضاف عليها بعضًا من عندياته. وصار هذا الخولاجى هو المرجع الرئيسى  لليتورجية القبطية حتى هذا اليوم

 * يذكر “ برايتمان “ في كتابه المشهور عن “  الليتورجيات الشرقية والغربية “ أن أول دلاّل لقراءات الكنيسة القبطية  طُبع في روما سنة 1831م، ويحتوى على قائمة بفصول أناجيل الأعياد والأصوام  والسبوت والآحاد والأربعاء والجمعة على مدار السنة الليتورجية، طبقًا  لمخطوط عربى بمكتبة الفاتيكان يعود إلى القرن الخامس عشر. أعقبه كتاب آخر  للدلال، طُبع في لندن سنة 1874م، وذلك ضمن مجموعة “ قاموس الآثار المسيحية “  التي تحتوى على فصول أناجيل الآحاد والأعياد، ويسبق كل فصل إنجيلى، آيات  مختارة من المزامير لعشية وباكر والقداس. وفي ألمانيا طُبع سنة 1889م  قطمارس لشهور توت، وأمشير، وأبيب، والشهر الصغير، وكذلك لقراءات الصوم  الكبير وصوم نينوى وآحاد الخمسين المقدسة والأعياد الأساسية

________________________
​ هذا المقال للدكتور: *جورج عوض* 
دكتوراة فى العلوم اللاهوتية 
باحث فى المركز الأرثوذوكسى للدراسات اللاهوتية ​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (10 نوفمبر 2014)

*شكرا جزيلا يا أستاذ أيمن 

ربنا يبارك حياتك

صدقنى إجابتك ديه المفروض يتعمل لها موضوع لوحده 

طب معلش إستحمل غتاتى لو عندك قداس للقديس يعقوب أخو الرب (فيديو) _ تبقى عملتى معايا أحلى جميل 

نفسى أشوف قداساتهم شكلها إيه 


​*​


----------



## aymonded (10 نوفمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *شكرا جزيلا يا أستاذ أيمن
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك
> 
> ...



هاشوفلك القداس بس هايكون بالسريانية مش بالعربية، وانا كان عندي مرجع قديم مكتوب فيه القداس كامل من بداية القرن الثاني تقريباً، بس للأسف ضاع بسبب واحد خده بس هاجر ومش عارف اوصل له علشان يبعته حتى صور... هادورلك على القداس وابعته ليكي حاضر...


----------



## aymonded (10 نوفمبر 2014)

[YOUTUBE]OlAUsf2Ryb8[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (10 نوفمبر 2014)

مش هتلاقيه مختلف كتير عن قداستنا القبطية ..


----------



## فادي الكلداني (21 نوفمبر 2014)

*موضوع اكثر من مهم فالكثيرون من ابناء الكنيسة الجدد لا يعرفون مصادر طقوسنا وصلواتنا، لابد وان نعرف بأن كل شيء موجود داخل الكنيسة من حركات وتضرعات وتبجيل هي مصدر من مصادر الرسل او اقوالهم او اعمالهم، وكما وضح الاخوة هناك بعض الامور المضافة الى خدمة الطقس والتي تطورت عبر الاجيال...*

*كنيسة المشرق (الكلدانية الاشورية) لديها تأريخها الطقسي، كل شيء مُسلم اليها من القديسيين العظيمين ماري وماجي. فمار ماري هو احد الاثنين والسبعين رسولاً الذين قدموا الى بلاد ما بين النهرين وقد تتلمذ على يد ما أدي الرسول الذي تلقى تعليمه مباشرة من الرسول توما "الشكاك"*

*أقدم الكنائس في بلاد الرافدين (العراق) هي المكتشفة مؤخراً في مدينة النجف المركز الروحي للمسلمين الشيعة، حيث ان الكنيسة في وادي الرافدين كانت موحدة وتسير على طقس واحد وكانت تدعى كنيسة المشرق. ثم بعد ذلك أنقسمت الى الكنيسة الكلدانية التي اتبعت الكثلكة، وكنيسة المشرق الاشورية. *

*الملخص: كل اللتروجيات والطقوس منسوبة ومأخوذة من الرسل بشكل مباشر او بشكل غير مباشر. *

*تحياتي*


----------

